# What piece by Bach should be my first?



## SimonDekkerLinnros

Just finished Chopin's ballad in g-minor and now I'm looking for new pieces to learn. I want to expand my repetoire and Bach is probably needed. Any recommendations?


----------



## Bulldog

Try the three-movement Italian Concerto.


----------



## Pugg

Try the piano concerto's , if you don't like concerto's go for the Goldberg variations.:tiphat:


----------



## Dan Ante

Yeh, definatley the Goldberg variations


----------



## tdc

I gravitate towards the Well-Tempered Clavier, the Partitas and the French Overture but enjoy all of his keyboard works. I agree the Goldberg Variations is an excellent suggestion.


----------



## Chordalrock

If you want Bach at the height of his powers, I'd recommend the Prelude and Fugue in A minor, BWV 543. Franz Liszt did a very faithful transcription of it for the piano, and good libraries should have the sheet music.


----------



## SimonDekkerLinnros

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll probably go with the Goldberg variations. The Aria should be fun to learn


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Try the piano concerto's , if you don't like concerto's go for the Goldberg variations.:tiphat:


Dear Pugg,they are cembalo concertos !


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Dear Pugg,they are cembalo concertos !


I like them played on a good Steinway & Sons.


----------



## Dan Ante

I don't see where the problem is, 95% of my Bach keyboard works on CD are performed on Piano, and I prefer it that way.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I like them played on a good Steinway & Sons.


The big black monster !No I am just kidding,have fun but keep in mind how it was meant.:tiphat:


----------



## Bulldog

Dan Ante said:


> I don't see where the problem is, 95% of my Bach keyboard works on CD are performed on Piano, and I prefer it that way.


That's fine, but it doesn't change the fact that Bach didn't write any piano concertos.


----------



## Dan Ante

Bulldog said:


> That's fine, but it doesn't change the fact that Bach didn't write any piano concertos.


I am not saying he did but as Bach's works are transcribed to many instruments I see no problem if someone calls them piano concertos, we know what is meant and it does not matter to me, unless one wants to make some pedantic point let it go.


----------

